# Maxi Dress on a short frame?



## Karinalicious53 (Sep 26, 2010)

I LOVE Maxi dresses, especially for fall with a thick sweater and scarf, but I'm wondering if I can pull it off. I'm quite short (5'4" on a good day) and I'm just afraid a maxi dress will make me look frumpy. If there are any other short ladies out there, I'd love your advice. Also, If anyone knows where I can get a good, inexpensive maxi dress that's good for fall, please let me know! Thanks!


----------



## KimmyAnn_678 (Sep 26, 2010)

I'm short, too.  Long dresses always look bad on me.  If I had to wear a Maxi dress, I'd have to wear a pair of tranny heels as well


----------



## elegant-one (Sep 26, 2010)

I am 5'5 & have 2 maxi dresses. They both look fun & great on. One I had to cut the hem a bit. I wouldn't be afraid to wear them because you're shorter. I saw some at either Express or Limited for fairly cheap


----------



## DILLIGAF (Sep 26, 2010)

Actually like all things its about proportion. If you are short and want to wear a maxi dress you HAVE to get the hem of the dress tailored. if should almost reach the floor when you are wearing shoes.Also the dress should fit well. Maxi dresses look bad when they start to drag on the floor and look sloppy.

This goes for all heights... I'm 5'10 by the way.


----------



## lilMAClady (Sep 26, 2010)

I'm 5'2 and I love maxi dresses. They will make you look very long and lean, but it's all about fit and accessories. You must either get it hemmed or wear heels. If you don't it will go very bad very quickly.


----------



## Simply Elegant (Sep 26, 2010)

It might look ok but I think it'll always look better on someone taller.


----------



## equiworks (Sep 26, 2010)

I'm 5'3 and I can't wear maxi's...  I wish, but no dice.


----------



## Mabelle (Sep 26, 2010)

i honestly think its a lot of fabric if your shorter.


----------



## kaliraksha (Sep 28, 2010)

My mom is 5'2" and I've gone with her on her frustrated shopping trips. Just make sure it's tailored, hemmed, and not a heavy fabric. You want to make sure you don't look like you're swimming in cloth. Heels will definitely help, I hear that this winter slip on heeled clogs are going to be big.  Plenty of short actresses seem to rock them, but the big kicker is that they fit well.


----------



## zephyr739 (Oct 6, 2010)

Even though I love the look, I find that I can't pull it off. I'm 5'3" and maxi dresses make me look really stumpy and shapeless. I think it may also have to do with your body proportions. I have a long torso and short legs, which may actually be the problem rather than my height. Try experimenting with different layers/accessories. Who knows? Maybe you'll find a look that works for you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I've seen some really cute dresses at Free People and Madewell.


----------



## luvsic (Apr 9, 2011)

I am 5'3" and I love rocking Maxi dresses. I love the whole "goddessy" feel they give me. It's all about the cut - because I am shorter, I opt for empire waisted ones, or ones that hit higher on the waist. In turn my legs look like they go on for miles.

  	I personally think these girls look great.





  	http://styletips101.com/fashion/maxi-dress-for-the-short-girl.html <- this article may help some.

  	As for inexpensive ones, I'd try Forever 21 and department stores (Macy's, Dilliard's) I got a gorgeous one from Express a few years ago for only 20 dollars. That was pure luck, but I'm in love with it.


----------



## hot tahiti (Apr 19, 2011)

I think maxis look great on really short girls under 5'3 and really tall girls over 5'8- in the middle looks odd (I'm 5'5  ) but then again it depends on the person and dress! and of course shoes...just experiment and see how it looks!


----------



## luvlydee (Apr 22, 2011)

Im 5'5 and i love all of my maxi dresses on me. I think every height can look good. Its just all about knowing which cuts would look better on your frame.


----------



## DILLIGAF (Apr 23, 2011)

Something else for the shorter ladies to consider. Picking maxi dresses with an empire waist. This will make the area under the bust look longer. I recently saw this mentioned as an option for petite women in People's Style Watch.


----------



## Amber714 (May 4, 2011)

I'm 5'2 and have several maxi dresses....It's all about the material they are made out of and how they are cut. Certain cuts don't look good on me as I have a short torso they make me look even more compact and shorter than I really am. They key is to find styles that elongate your body.


----------



## LMD84 (May 8, 2011)

well i tried on a maxi dress the other day. i don't think it's an issue for shorter people to wear them. but when you teamed my shortness with my fatness - i looked like homer simpson in a moo moo!


----------



## daja (Nov 27, 2012)

I think you will look great im your height and when i wear my long dresses everyone tells me i look gorgeous


----------

